# Two - Orvis Clearwater 8wt, Flies, and accessories



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I have two of these. 

Used several times: $100

Used less then five times: $150
















Flies and Accessories: $45










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## searcher (Jun 11, 2015)

*I'm interested*

Please send me a PM or contact me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm also interested in a rod and the flies/accessories. PM me please if still available


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Did you just say "To heck with fly fishing!"?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Not exactly. I am just liquidating some fishing equipment. I do enjoy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What's still available? Any takers yet?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Cbayne has claimed the new rod, flies, and accessories. 

Searcher has expressed interest in the remaining rod and I am waiting to hear back from him with his decision. 

Sure - if you are interested I will let you know Searchers final decision as soon as I know. 

- Nick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, I was also interested in the newer one and accessories. Really wanting a 9 or 10wt but yours was a great deal.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

The older one is available. There's nothing wrong with it. The reel is just scratched up from dropping it in a parking lot. Oops lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkg76 (Jun 3, 2011)

I would like to see the "used" reel and rod. I am interested. What WT?
Mike


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Two - Orvis Clearwater *8wt*, Flies, and accessories


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Like mentioned above it is an 8wt. Pictures of the scratches:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

i will take the accessories if available


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

can pick up immediately


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sir, only the used rod and reel is available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

The older rod and reel is still available for $100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sold pending payment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

still have any flies?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Everything has been sold. Thanks PFF. 

Sorry Chris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

